
Ask HN: How do I get customers/users? - Apane
I have a marketplace company, (here’s a listing - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;j7atzhb) that connects people that are looking to dine-out at great restaurants for great value, by allowing them to book value packages in advanced.<p>We have 10 live listings with value packages up to 35% off, how do we market them to get bookings?<p>The owners of the restaurants want to see results, and I&#x27;m looking for actionable tactics on how to get users&#x2F;people booking these packages.
======
tmaly
I would help you as a different marketing channel in exchange for some
feedback when I launch version 2 of my food site.

~~~
Apane
Definitely interested, pls send more info to anthony@fastvenues.com

